# 3 miscarriages - TTC again -Aspirin & Progesterone cream???



## MikieC

Hi Everyone,

I am pretty sure that there are many of you are either in or have been in the same situation as myself.

My OH and I have been trying to conceive since August 2009. Since then I have had 3 miscarriages. I have a 13 year old daughter from a previous marriage and would love to start a family with my fiance now. I am 35 years old.

Each miscarriage has taken its toll. I am past the due date of my first pregnancy and just now need to get over the hurdle of the next 2 due dates. We have been through the mountains of tests and the doc says there is nothing wrong with either of us and that all 3 miscarriages were simply just bad luck.

Anyway, I am now in my 2WW after taking a 3 month break from trying to conceive and I am looking for some advice from you all.

I have read a couple of threads about taking aspirin and using progesterone creams and was wondering what the pro's and con's are for doing this? Has anyone had any success from using these things?

I need some positivity here ladies! 

Thanks

M xx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi, obv I can't tell you to take anything, but I have had 2 early mc's this year and started taking low dose aspirin straight after my 2nd mc and I'm now 14 weeks pregnant. I think it helped me get this far. Good luck with what you decide to do and hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## MikieC

Hi,

Thanks for the positive info and congratulations on your pregnancy! Can I ask what is considered to be a low dose? I'm in my 2WW just now and am really just looking for some advice.

Thanks


----------



## jellybean34

I am sorry for your losses but I can definitely relate. I have also had 3 early miscarriages in a row within the past year. I am also trying the low dose aspirin. The one I bought specifically says low dose on it and it is 81mg. I am going to be using progesterone suppositories this cycle after I ovulate. Not sure if your doctor would try them but I have heard that they have helped a lot of women who had consecutive losses. Good luck with this cycle. Lets hope for a sticky BFP!!


----------



## MikieC

Thanks Jellybean,

I'm sorry for your losses too! Can I ask where you bought the aspirin? I don't really think there would be any harm in trying it!!

Thanks again.

M x


----------



## C&J

Hi there, ive just had my 2nd m/c in 2 months. I bought myself some aspirin (75mg) at the weekend i got it off the shelf in tescos. Ive also just ordered myself some progesterone cream to try as well. Doctor seems to think my m/c's were bad luck , really hope thats the case. We have tried for over 2 years for a baby and ive had tubal surgery for blocked tubes so its been a very emotional journey. I already have a 10 year old from a previous relationship and my o/h has none.


----------



## jellybean34

MikieC said:


> Thanks Jellybean,
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses too! Can I ask where you bought the aspirin? I don't really think there would be any harm in trying it!!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> M x

There should not be any harm in trying it. I live in the US and I bought it at Target. I really think that most stores that carry aspirin should have a low dose version. Many people take it for their hearts so it is quite popular. I hope you can find some.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi,

Sorry to hear of your losses, seems so many of us are going through the same thing.

I'm taking aspirin and progesterone pessaries from ovulation to BFP or AF, however these were priscribed by my consultant, I personally dont see any con's by taking either they certainly wont do any harm so I would go ahead, good luck.xxx


----------



## Allym0101

Hi ladies. I've just been reading through this thread. It's very interesting hearing everyones opinions. I have been taking aspirin for the past couple of months. I think if I haven't fallen pregnant this month I will give the progesterone cream a go. Just a couple of questions... Where do you buy it from, and is there a specific brand I should be looking out for? The only progesterone cream I have seen is on eBay but it says it's for menopause?!?! Is this the right one? 

Cheers in advance!!! xox


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi, I'm on 75mg asprin, I bought mine from tesco, boots, home bargains!!! Under a pound too!! X


----------



## MikieC

Thanks everyone.

I think I'll be going to boots at lunchtime!! 

I'm in the 2WW now and think I'm about 5dpo. My cycle has been completely wacky the last couple of months so don't quote me on that!!

Any ideas on the progesterone cream? Is it worthwhile do you think?

M x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

How much Aspirin do you take?
Bex


----------



## kanga

hi girls, i just wondered if there were a ny -ves to trying these things

i suffered 2nd mmc last week and am interested in giving these both a go. If there are no down sides, ill get down to Boots first thing tomorrow!

With aspirin, doesnt this thin your blood? So could it coase -ve things for uterine lining?

also, whats the effet of having too much progesterone in your body? Nothing and your body just expels what it doesnt use each day?

I was also thinking of upping folic acid, again does anyone know if having too much of this in your system is bad or does it just get expelled if you dont use it?

thank you, sorry for all the questions!!!!!


----------



## AntipodialDol

Hi Kanga,

Did you ever find out any answers to your questions? I am wondering the exact same things. I have read a lot about how the progesterone works and that seems great, I have a short lp so hope that a cream or suppository might help create a better egg sticking environment, will start it after my next ovulation. 

I am already taking B6 and Agnus Castus to try to help lengthen my lp/regulate cycle, but what does the asparin do to help with fertility?:shrug:


----------



## peaches_x

Do you take the aspirin once a day?xx


----------



## Duffy

The asprin helps strengthin your uturs linging and it also increases blood flow in your utrus which is excellent to take when TTC or pregnant  Low dosage 85 meg and under you only take one a day, and also its good for your heart. 

So either way it is a win win situation health wise  It appears the woman at the beginning of the thread got very positive results I noticed a few are expected now woot woot congrats ladies.


----------



## AntipodialDol

Duffy said:


> So either way it is a win win situation health wise  It appears the woman at the beginning of the thread got very positive results I noticed a few are expected now woot woot congrats ladies.

Yes I noticed that too... many congrats, and it has filled me with excitement ..... pharmacy... NOW!! (ok need to calm down)


----------



## Tasha16

congrats 2 all that r expecting now. I have been advised 2 take aspirin but would like 2 know where 2 get progestrone from etc.. X


----------



## lorr1911

Hi i am new here and have just read this post and see a couple of you are pregnant,is this due to the progesterone cream and low dose asprin? i am very interested as i too have had 3 mc in last year


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I also find this post encouraging as many of the original posters from last year are now well towards the end of their pregnancies. I've bought low dose aspirin from Boots and started taking it but Im also keen to find out about the progesterone cream. Im going to see my doctor in an hour aswell to discuss my miscarriage and plead a case for progesterone. He will no doubt say no as I've only had one miscarriage but my concern is that my mum had 5 and only then had successful pregnancies whilst give progesterone injections throughout!


----------



## lorr1911

Hi, i think gps will only prescribe it if you are low in it,but sometimes you got to take your health in your own hands,i just bought some online its worth a go,good luck with ur gp x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

lorr1911 said:


> Hi, i think gps will only prescribe it if you are low in it,but sometimes you got to take your health in your own hands,i just bought some online its worth a go,good luck with ur gp x

Hi, could you post the link to where you bought the progesterone cream please?
As suspected my Gp said that there is no need for progesterone at this stage, if I get pregnant I have to phone the surgery straight away so my blood levels can be checked for HGC and progesterone. He said I will be closely monitored which is good.
In the meantime he does advise taking low dose aspirin and he prescribed that along with 400mg folic acid. I had already bought the aspirin from Boots anyway.


----------



## lorr1911

wont let me post link as i am new?! there were quite a few stockists i bought mine from wellsprings (just put it in google) as it seemed one of the cheaper x


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg ur story is the same as me been ttc since july 2009 had 3 mcs since had so many tests done and just got the all clear yesterday to ttc xxx


----------



## lorr1911

Any update ladies? i have been using progestorone cream since ov and taking low dose asprin everyday and am in my 2 week wait now!!! xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, Im now 9DPO and in the tww. I've been taking low dose aspirin since before ovulation. I never bought the progesterone cream, I decided to wait.
I spoke with my doctor and he said the minute I get another BFP I have to call up and get bloods checked for HGC and progesterone levels, Im hoping if low progesterone is detected then maybe he will prescribe a supplement. 
Im going to wait until Monday and if my period hasnt came then I will test then at13DPO. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.

I too am in 2ww, I started taking progesterone (cyclogest 400mg pessary) after I ov'd on Saturday, you can get this on prescription, the trick is finding a sympathetic gp, who is happy to prescribe on a can't do any harm basis.

There are trials taking place at the moment (PROMISE) at a number of UK hospitals, the problem with this is that you may get the placebo.

You could try your gp or buy online from a reputable company.

All my tests have come back clear, the only thing I haven't had is NK Cell testing which I am looking into now.

I figure with nothing to lose, it's best just to through everything at my next BFP.

Good luck to everyone xxx
With the aspirin, it has never stopped me from m/c, but has worked for my cousin twice, so I took 75mg daily last time, this time I am going to take 100mg daily along with the progesterone.


----------



## fabs

think i may take sum of this on board. i think i'll be pickin up sum folic acid and aspirin at the wkend x


----------



## misskaat

I think that aspirin and progesterone are a great idea while ttc after mc but make sure that you never use the synthetic version of progesterone. It's called progestine. It has a very high likely hood of causing spontaneous abortion, so make sure you get the real thing!


----------

